# GUNS



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

YUGOSLAVIAN SKS SOLD

M44 SOLD

TAURUS PT 92 LIKE NEW WITH 2 17 ROUND CLIPS.---$325.

TEC 22 PISTOL MADE BY INTERTEK PRE BAN WITH 30 ROUND CLIPNEVER SHOT . $225. 

JUST GOT TO MANY GUNS AND TO LITTLE ROOM .


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

LOCATED IN LIMA, OHIO


----------



## youngdeelos (May 24, 2007)

do u need a permit to get them


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

DEPENDS WERE YOUR FROM . HAVE PICTURES BUT CAN NOT POST THEM .


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)




----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)




----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

does that taurus have the ambi saftey?


----------



## PaidNFullBenz (Nov 6, 2007)

Better photos of homeboys guns from up above
that Yugoslavian SKS 

















M44








TAURUS PT 92 LIKE NEW WITH 2 17 ROUND CLIPS








TEC 22 PISTOL MADE BY INTERTEK PRE BAN WITH 30 ROUND CLIPNEVER SHOT


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

im kinda wanten that tech-22 and the taurus,pm'd ya..i have a yougo 59/66 also
with a 30 round mag on it :biggrin: i might be interrested in yours also


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Dec 9 2007, 09:28 PM~9409909
> *does that taurus have the ambi saftey?
> *


YES IT DOES TUNA AND HAVE ALL BOOKS AND THE KEY WITH 2 17 ROUND CLIPS .


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Dec 9 2007, 10:01 PM~9410086
> *im kinda wanten that tech-22 and the taurus,pm'd ya..i have a yougo 59/66 also
> with a 30 round mag on it :biggrin:  i might be interrested in yours also
> 
> ...


CAPRICEMAN COME THROUGH AND GET IT . I HAVE SEEN THESE THINGS GO UP HERE FOR UP TO $250 . JUST DONT HAVE ROOM TO KEEP IT . THE SKS ALSO HAS THE BAYONET AND LAUNCHER .


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

ALL GUNS ARE LEGIT AND FOR LOCAL PICKUP ONLY . I AM SELLING THE GUNS CHEEP ENOUGH SO PLEASE NO LOW BALLERS .THE TEK AGAIN HAS NEVER BEEN SHOT AND REGESTERED TO ME .


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by huntdog_@Dec 9 2007, 04:02 PM~9410453
> *PLEASE NO LOW BALLERS.
> *


thats part of the game,lol


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

SKS SOLD !!!


----------



## fastcar2o3 (Sep 29, 2006)

so you need a pistol permit for the tek 22, it is considered a rifle or pistol?


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

LAWS ARE DIFFERENT IN DIFFERENT STATES BUT HERE I KNOW YOU MUST CHANGE OWNERSHIP OF THE GUN IF IT IS A PISTOL . TEK IS CONSIDERED A PISTOL .


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by huntdog_@Dec 9 2007, 04:28 PM~9410615
> *LAWS  ARE DIFFERENT IN DIFFERENT STATES  BUT HERE I KNOW YOU MUST CHANGE OWNERSHIP OF THE GUN  IF IT IS A PISTOL .  TEK IS CONSIDERED A PISTOL .
> *


huh? firearms can be sold in ohio by private owners as long as both the buyer and seller are ohio residents. No paperwork whatsoever has to be involved.


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

IF IT IS REGESTERED TO ME I WOULD RATHER SELL IT OUT RIGHT BUT THE GUN THAT IS REGESTERED TO ME I WOULD RATHER SELL IT TOTALLY LEGAL .


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by huntdog_@Dec 9 2007, 05:11 PM~9410884
> *IF IT IS REGESTERED TO ME  I WOULD RATHER SELL IT OUT RIGHT BUT THE GUN THAT IS REGESTERED TO ME I WOULD RATHER SELL IT TOTALLY  LEGAL .
> *


you missed my point. selling to another Ohio resident face to face with no paperwork IS totally legal.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by huntdog_@Dec 9 2007, 03:25 PM~9410597
> *SKS SOLD !!!
> *


so says ale pending at the top 

is it sold or is it pending?


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

YES IT IS BUT IF THE NEW OWNER WANTS TO REGESTER IT OR TRANSFER REGESTRATION WHICH IS ALL THE WAY LEGAL WITH NO PROBLEMS THAT IS THE WAY I WOULD RATHER DO IT .


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

is the sks sold or pending?


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

SKS IS SOLD


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by huntdog+Dec 9 2007, 05:14 PM~9410911-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the price was right on that Yugo. the price is even better on that M44. Have you shot that at all?


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

U gotta better pic of M44?


----------



## omaharidah (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by huntdog_@Dec 9 2007, 01:13 PM~9409509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


still have this?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by huntdog_@Dec 9 2007, 06:13 PM~9409509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this still available?

that would be a nice clicker to have.


----------



## 1972MonteCarloNH (Oct 2, 2007)

Huntdog.....did you get my PM


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Dec 10 2007, 12:40 AM~9411083
> *That I understand.
> the price was right on that Yugo.  the price is even better on that M44.  Have you shot that at all?
> *



PRICE IS RIGHT ON ALL OF THEM . I HAVE NEVER SHOT THE SKS BUT M44 I HAVE .


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1972MonteCarloNH_@Dec 10 2007, 10:10 PM~9418464
> *Huntdog.....did you get my PM
> *


PM RETURNED


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

THE TEK IS STILL HERE SO FAR . PICK UP ONLY


----------



## SHAMROCK (Feb 15, 2007)

any trades for THE TEK


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by huntdog_@Dec 9 2007, 01:15 PM~9409517
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much for this
you know i can pick it up


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by huntdog_@Dec 10 2007, 03:59 PM~9418869
> *PRICE IS RIGHT ON ALL OF THEM . I HAVE NEVER SHOT THE SKS BUT M44 I HAVE .
> *


i havent shot my M44 yet. How'd that steel buttplate feel after a few rounds?


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

just wear a thick jacket and it feels like shooting a 20 guage . lol . a lot louder though . lol.


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHAMROCK_@Dec 10 2007, 11:12 PM~9418970
> *any trades for THE TEK
> *


Not really looking for trades but what you got ???


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Dec 10 2007, 11:17 PM~9419010
> *how much for this
> you know i can pick it up
> *


TAURUS PT 92 LIKE NEW WITH 2 17 ROUND CLIPS.---$325.
COME ON THROUGH YOU KNOW WERE I LIVE .


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

THESE ARE THE ONLY PICTURES I HAVE .


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

WHATS LEFT 
TEK 22 PENDING 
PT 92 
M44


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

NEED A GOOD PUMP HEAD FOR A CCE STREET PUMP . WILL WORK SOMETHING OUT WITH THAT FOR TRADE .


----------



## omaharidah (Jan 16, 2003)

how much for the tek?


----------



## classic detail (Jan 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by huntdog_@Dec 10 2007, 04:18 PM~9419852
> *TAURUS PT 92 LIKE NEW WITH 2 17 ROUND CLIPS.---$325.
> COME ON THROUGH YOU KNOW WERE I LIVE .
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

sup I got some pump heads for yah, got a couple marzocchis & a rockford, pm me ,im interested in that Taurus & I got my CCW Permit so I can pick up & carry with no problem  

I seen the tek & sks to late :uh:


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by classic detail_@Dec 12 2007, 05:10 AM~9430903
> *:twak:
> *


 YOU HAD YOU CHANCE TOM . I NEED THE $$$$$$$$


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

BORICUA CUSTOMS U HAVE A PM


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

i want that tek hunter :biggrin:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

get'er done


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

STEVE YOU ALSO KNOW WERE I LIVE .


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

[/quote]








[/quote]


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

NO ONE


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

what happend to all the locals who were wanting them?


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

ALL BROKE. LOL .


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

TEK AND SKS PENDING MEETING .

WEATHER PERMITTING . LOL .


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by huntdog_@Dec 14 2007, 10:52 PM~9456667
> *TEK AND SKS PENDING MEETING .
> *



:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## GettinTwizted (Dec 5, 2007)

trades?? PM me if you do.


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

3 LEFT 

M44---- $60 
PT 92---$325
TEK 22-$225 

PICK UP ONLY


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

SKS SOLD FOR SURE.THANK YOU BORICUA CUSTOMS.


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=379896

GOOD DEAL


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by huntdog+Dec 15 2007, 06:47 PM~9460823-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
wish I had extra cash to buy something else off you, Holidays & B-Days are killen me right now. I know Id still sure like that Tek :cheesy: someone better buy it soon before I do come up with the extra cash :biggrin: 

But for now good luck with the sale !


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

UP FOR SOME TRADES .


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

WILL DO SOME DEALING ON SOME WHITE OR PURPLE POWDER COATED WIRES .


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by huntdog_@Dec 16 2007, 03:12 PM~9465010
> *UP FOR SOME TRADES  .
> *



What you need ? :biggrin:


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

SOME POWDER COATED WIRES .


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by huntdog_@Dec 16 2007, 03:37 PM~9465122
> *SOME POWDER COATED WIRES .
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

????


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by huntdog_@Dec 9 2007, 11:13 AM~9409509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE IT


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

ME TOO JUST GOT TO MANY . NEVER BEEN SHOT .


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

Does that take the Ruger 10/22 magazine or is it different?


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

SAME CLIP AS THE 10 22 RUGER


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by huntdog_@Dec 18 2007, 07:53 PM~9479434
> *SAME CLIP AS THE 10 22 RUGER
> *


damn, so you could put a 100 round drum on that bitch! :cheesy:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Dec 18 2007, 09:17 PM~9480036
> *damn, so you could put a 100 round drum on that bitch!  :cheesy:
> *



:0 :0


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

YES YOU COULD .


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

T
T
T 

For a great seller :cheesy:


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


GUN ON THE RIGHT IS THE M44 . CALABER IS 7.62X54


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)




----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

UP


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

ALSO HAVE A MOSSBERG 500 CR CROWN GRADE PUMP SHOT GUN WITH ETCHINGS ON RECIEVER ALSO SHOT VERY LITTLE . PERFECT SHAPE. $200

MARLIN 17 HMR BOLT ACTION RIFLE , WITH BUSHNEL SCOPE ALL BRAND NEW


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

??? TEK 22 ???


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

whats the price on that .17 Marlin? Any pics?


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

17 IS BRAND NEW RUNS ABOUT $225 NEW ALSO PUT ON A BUSHNELL SCOPE AND HIGH RISE MOUNTS . NOT SET ON A PRICE FOR IT BUT DONT WANT TO LOSE A LOT OF MONEY.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by huntdog_@Dec 22 2007, 02:42 PM~9508825
> *17 IS BRAND NEW  RUNS ABOUT $225 NEW ALSO PUT ON A BUSHNELL SCOPE AND HIGH RISE MOUNTS . NOT SET ON  A PRICE FOR IT BUT DONT WANT TO LOSE A LOT OF MONEY.
> *


Synthetic stock? Black metal or stainless?


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

WOOD STOCK WITH A BLUED BULL BARREL .


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

YOU ALL KNOW YOU ARE NOT GETTING WHAT YOU WANT FOR CHRISTMAS SO HERE IS YOUR CHANCE . COME GET THE ONE YOU WANT . :guns: :guns: :machinegun:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by huntdog_@Dec 23 2007, 07:17 AM~9513179
> *YOU ALL KNOW YOU ARE NOT GETTING WHAT YOU WANT FOR CHRISTMAS SO HERE IS YOUR CHANCE . COME GET THE ONE YOU WANT . :guns:  :guns:  :machinegun:
> *



:yes: :yes: :machinegun:


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

UP


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

ttt


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

UP


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

LAST CHANCE BEFORE I JUST BUY A GUN SAFE .


----------



## GettinTwizted (Dec 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by huntdog_@Dec 9 2007, 01:13 PM~9409509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How much??


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

TEC 22 PISTOL MADE BY INTERTEK PRE BAN WITH 30 ROUND CLIP $225. FIRM NO SHIPPING!!!


----------



## jimmycorrea (Dec 30, 2007)

HOW WOULD YOU GET THEM TO CALIFORNIA!


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

DEAD BEAT BUYERS . RRRR TEK 22 STILL HERE FOR NOW . SOMEONE COME PICK IT UP .


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

BACK UP FOR A DEAD BEET WAIST OF MY TIME . LOL .


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

UP


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by huntdog_@Dec 30 2007, 04:01 PM~9565938
> *BACK UP FOR A DEAD BEET WAIST OF MY TIME . LOL .
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

YES SIR I WILL MEET YOU HERE AND NEVER CAME . LOL .


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by huntdog_@Jan 1 2008, 07:13 PM~9581946
> *YES SIR  I WILL MEET YOU HERE AND NEVER CAME . LOL .
> *



Bad Buisness  did they at least call you back and tell you why ?


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

HAVE HERD NOTHING AT ALL . GOT TO LOVE THESE PEOPLE . LOL . WIN SOME LOOSE SOME .


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by huntdog_@Jan 2 2008, 03:25 PM~9588197
> *HAVE HERD NOTHING AT ALL . GOT TO LOVE THESE PEOPLE . LOL . WIN SOME LOOSE SOME .
> *


isnt that the truth !! Heres a Bump for you :biggrin:


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

what u still got homie


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

TEK IS STILL HERE NINE PENDING PAYMENT .


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

[/quote]








[/quote]

ALSO HAVE THE 17 HMR WILL SELL WITH OR WITHOUT SCOPE AND MOUNTS .


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

UP AGAIN


----------



## PaidNFullBenz (Nov 6, 2007)

I want that Tech 22! I would take it off of ur' hands but you said no shippin'! I live all tha' way in Sumter, South Carolina so thats a no go for me...DAMN! Dat Bytch Clean too!


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

THANK YOU .


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

UP


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

TTT


----------



## arkboy07 (Dec 16, 2007)

come on man ship me that tech 22 haha! that gun is bad


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

YES ITS VERY NICE AND IM GETTING A LOT OF PMS ABOUT IT BUT I DO NOT WANT TO SHIP . IM SORRY!!


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

TO THE TOP FOR TAX TIME .


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

:guns: :thumbsup:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :machinegun:


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

:machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: anyone???


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:machinegun: :guns:


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

Seen that same Taurus at a show today for 450.00


Someone needs to buy your for 325, it's a damn good deal


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

SORRY THE TEK AND TAURUS SOLD TODAY . THANKS ALL FOR LOOKING .


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

Just got a 44 Super Blackhawk in if any one is interested . Make offers


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by huntdog_@Aug 31 2008, 07:11 AM~11482501
> *Just got a 44 Super Blackhawk in if any one is interested . Make offers
> *


Is that the cowboy looking one?


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

WESTERN STYLE YES IT IS .


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

did it come from someone in Columbus?


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

NO!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by huntdog_@Aug 31 2008, 04:18 PM~11484041
> *NO!
> 
> 
> ...



Some guy in C-bus was trying to trade me one of those for my Glock 21. Theyre fairly rare, figured it might be the same one. 

8" barrel? What are you trying to get out of it?


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

JUST TAKING OFFERS RIGHT NOW BUT WOULD BE OVER $300


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by huntdog_@Aug 31 2008, 03:18 PM~11484041
> *NO!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

THANKS!!


----------



## MIDWESTJP (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Aug 31 2008, 09:34 PM~11486702
> *
> *


hey bro howz ohio doing? wat u got foe seo LOl pm homie i see ohio got some good prices :biggrin:


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

??? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

GOT A LOT OF GUNS BUT THIS IS THE ONLY ONE I WANT TO GET RID OF .


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

DEER SEASON IS RIGHT AROUND THE CORNER!!


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

up


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

THE 44 IS THE ONLY GUN I HAVE LEFT !


----------



## suzuki289 (Apr 3, 2008)

very interested in the TEC 22 PISTOL MADE BY INTERTEK PRE BAN WITH 30 ROUND CLIPNEVER SHOT e-mail me at [email protected] for further information


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

THE TEC 22 SOLD


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by huntdog_@Sep 11 2008, 05:58 PM~11578362
> *THE  TEC 22 SOLD
> *


find me a tec-9 im aware there shitty guns that jam up with hollow points but i like the way they look


----------



## MIDWESTJP (Jul 29, 2006)

anyone have an ak47 or ar15 let me know


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MIDWESTJP_@Sep 11 2008, 09:54 PM~11580500
> *anyone have an ak47 or ar15  let me know
> *


I got an AK I might be willing to sell.. shoot me a PM


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Sep 11 2008, 09:04 PM~11580613
> *I got an AK I might be willing to sell..  shoot me a PM
> *



how much ? I have its cousin thanks to huntdog :biggrin:


----------



## omaharidah (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Sep 11 2008, 09:04 PM~11580613
> *I got an AK I might be willing to sell..  shoot me a PM
> *


how much?


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

THAT GUN HAD SOME KICK . LOL


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

I HAVE HAD 4 TEK 9S AND HAVE ONLY HAD PROBLEMS WITH THEM SHOOTING IF I USED CHEEP RELOADS AND DID NOT CLEAN AND OIL THE GUN .


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danp68_@Sep 11 2008, 06:52 PM~11580474
> *find me a tec-9    im aware there shitty guns that jam up with hollow points but i like the way they look
> *


I have a pre-ban Tec-9 I bought brand new in 1987 and I have shot it twice. It did not jam or do anything unusual. I was not using hollow tips though. The gun is in great shape and has the 32 round clip.


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

BEST POST A PRICE .LOL.


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm going to have to ask around. I'm not sure what they are worth today.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Sep 14 2008, 11:14 AM~11598168
> *I'm going to have to ask around. I'm not sure what they are worth today.
> *


bout 3 bills


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

I WAS SELLING THEM FOR AROUND THAT WITH 2 CLIPS AND THE CASE .


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

MOSSBERG 835 WITH ETCHED RECIEVER , FULL CAMO AND 2 BARRELS .
2 MOSSBERG 500C 20 GAUGE SHOTGUNS WITH RIFLED DEER SLUG BARREL.
MARLIN 17 HMR MODEL 917V 
MORE TO COME .


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by huntdog_@Oct 27 2008, 04:13 PM~11985319
> *MOSSBERG 835 WITH ETCHED RECIEVER , FULL CAMO AND 2 BARRELS .
> 2 MOSSBERG 500C 20 GAUGE SHOTGUNS WITH RIFLED DEER SLUG BARREL.
> MARLIN 17 HMR MODEL 917V
> ...



I have an AutoTex 4 channel amp I'd trade for that Marlin if youre interested.

this one

http://www.mmxpress.com/Merchant3/00000001...alog/p1884.html


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by huntdog_@Oct 27 2008, 03:13 PM~11985319
> *MOSSBERG 835 WITH ETCHED RECIEVER , FULL CAMO AND 2 BARRELS .
> 2 MOSSBERG 500C 20 GAUGE SHOTGUNS WITH RIFLED DEER SLUG BARREL.
> MARLIN 17 HMR MODEL 917V
> ...



picks & prices Hunter


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

CANT GET PICTURES NOW DAMN CAMERA FROZE UP . LOL
ALL NICE GUNS BUT I DO NOT NEED MUSIC JUST INTERESTED IN OTHER GUNS OR A PLOW .


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

any one know where i can get a tommy gun


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Nov 1 2008, 01:12 AM~12030632
> *any one know where i can get a tommy gun
> *


a real one or a remake?


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

only thing left is the 17hmr . anyone who knows me knows the guns are straight and if i say there clean thats what they are .!!!!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

price on the 17?


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by huntdog_@Dec 9 2007, 11:15 AM~9409517
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT KIND OF GUN IS THE SECOND PIC??? STILL HAVE IT???


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Sep 14 2008, 08:50 AM~11598078
> *I have a pre-ban Tec-9 I bought brand new in 1987 and I have shot it twice. It did not jam or do anything unusual. I was not using hollow tips though. The gun is in great shape and has the 32 round clip.
> 
> 
> ...


how much PM me


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Nov 1 2008, 06:25 AM~12031886
> *a real one or a remake?
> *


dosent matter


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

THE TAURUS IN THE PICTURE IS GONE . IT WAS 9MM


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

:guns: :guns: :burn:


----------



## MIDWESTJP (Jul 29, 2006)

im looking for a handgun glock or xd anyone or any tec


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

SAVAGE MARK II WITH BLUE LAMINATED STOCK , BULL BARREL,SIMMONS SCOPE, WITH FLIP UP SCOPE COVERS . SHOOTS GREAT .


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

THIS IS THE LAST OF THEM .


----------



## 6sIxx3ThReE (Dec 24, 2005)

Anyone going to the AZ gunshow on the 25th?


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by huntdog_@Apr 9 2009, 03:15 PM~13530439
> *THIS IS THE LAST OF THEM .
> *


  got here to late i wanted the taurus


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

A DAY LATE AND A DOLLAR SHORT.


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)




----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

$250


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

CAN THESE BE TRANSFERRED PAPERS TO CALI?


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

I DONT KNOW HOW IT WORKS BUT I CAN NOT SHIP . THE BOTH ARE IN MY NAME . IN OHIO THE LAWS ARE PROBABLY DIFFERENT THAN IN CALI


----------



## taylorswanted (Feb 21, 2005)

what do you got left ? im in michigan


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

JUST THE TWO ON THIS PAGE 

TAURUS PT22 
SAVAGE MARK II BULL BAREL,SIMMONS SCOPE


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

up


----------



## taylorswanted (Feb 21, 2005)

u still got that taurus ?


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

Yes I still have the Taurus 22 (pt22 )


----------



## taylorswanted (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by huntdog_@Apr 29 2009, 06:51 AM~13726443
> *Yes I still have the Taurus 22 (pt22 )
> *


pm me with a price , this would be something cool for the girl


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

YOU HAVE A PM!


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

How are you getting these to the new owners?


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

PICK UP ONLY


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by huntdog_@Apr 17 2009, 09:33 PM~13606945
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ALL THAT IS LEFT ! OHIO PICKUP !


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

THIS GUN WOULD BE A PERFECT CCW GUN!!


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)




----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

PT 22 IS SOLD .


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

looking for a 38 snub nose if you have one lmk or if u can get one..


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

Shot my 38 snub last night. I would get rid of my wife first !! lol


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Apr 15 2010, 12:50 AM~17199026
> *looking for a 38 snub nose if you have one lmk or if u can get one..
> *



got a taurus dark blue, mother of pearl grip, gold plated screws etc... pretty lil bitch


they arent expensive homie


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Nov 3 2008, 03:40 PM~12049412
> *how much PM me
> *


x2


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by huntdog_@Apr 22 2010, 05:20 AM~17268349
> *Shot my 38 snub last night. I would get rid of my wife first !! lol
> *


COLD HOMIE! :biggrin: i u ever get rid of it .  lmk


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Apr 15 2010, 03:50 AM~17199026
> *looking for a 38 snub nose if you have one lmk or if u can get one..
> *


$199
http://www.centerfiresystems.com/AC-M206.aspx


----------



## tooly (May 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by huntdog_@Dec 9 2007, 11:21 AM~9408951
> *YUGOSLAVIAN SKS SOLD
> 
> M44 SOLD
> ...


Never have to many!


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

The shot gun has never let me down at 70 yards 1 shot 1 kill!!!


----------



## lowb22 (Oct 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by huntdog_@May 6 2010, 06:06 PM~17412852
> *The shot gun has never let me down at 70 yards 1 shot 1 kill!!!
> *




Still have the taurus????


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

no sorry


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

Anyone got a Siaga 223 :biggrin:


----------



## bumberent (Jul 20, 2008)

selling a 25 caliber Czech
make me a offer


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Oct 6 2010, 09:35 PM~18754727
> *Anyone got a Siaga 223 :biggrin:
> *


centerfiresystems.com


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## edgerunner (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tooly_@May 4 2010, 10:29 PM~17392870
> *Never have to many!
> *


aint that the truth


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## willz64impala (Oct 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by huntdog_@Apr 18 2009, 09:48 AM~13614501
> *I DONT KNOW HOW IT WORKS BUT I CAN NOT SHIP . THE BOTH ARE IN MY NAME . IN OHIO THE LAWS ARE PROBABLY DIFFERENT THAN IN CALI
> *


go any that ant registered i cant have one in my name.....man my uncle n i work at a salvage yard the fbi brung a semi full of all kind of guns but they stayed and whatched up cut up ever single one it stucked...there where tonz of nice ass guns all serialz where gone...


----------



## willz64impala (Oct 11, 2009)

they made us cut um in 4 peaces took all dam day


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

RRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

http://certguns.doj.ca.gov/

If its in here, you can transfer them to a california FFL. Just nothing more than 10rd unless your LEO.

You can also get rebuild kits for magazines that are 10+ rds in California just as long as all parts are taken apart.


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

UP


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

TTT


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

Crescent Firearms Company and H.& D. Folsom guns. From 1888 to 1899, Crescent made shotguns on its own. Sometime around 1900, the company merged with N.R. Davis and H.& D. Folsom, becoming Crescent- Davis. Crescent made shotguns for many, many companies under many names.
H.& D. Folsom was located at 312-14 Broadway, New York, N.Y., and imported and distributed firearms from about 1890 to 1930. At some point they merged with Crescent-Davis, and were finally sold in 1954 to Universal Tackle and Sporting Goods Co. Far from complete, the following list includes brand and trade names of Crescent-made and Folsom-imported shotguns:. These firearms which are sometime called "Hardware Guns" are considered to be the most prolific of all manufacturers of private label guns. Almost all the remaining specimens today are priced as shooters and have no collector value. Followed is a list of names manufactured by Crescent Firearms:
American Bar Lock Wonder
American Boy
American Gun Co.
American Nitro
Armory Gun Co.
Baker Gun Co. (If no proof marks.)
Baklmann Hardware Co.
Barker Gun Co.
Bartlett & Co.
Bellmore Gun Co.
Berkshire No. 3000
Black Beauty
Bluefield Clipper
Bluegrass Arms Co.
Blue Whistler
Bridge Black Prince
Bridge Gun Co.
Bridge Gun Works
Bridgeport Arms Co. (If no proof marks.)
Bright Arms Co.
C.G. Bonehill
C.W. Franklin
Canadian Belle
Carolina Arms Co.
Caroline Arms
Central Arms Co.
Charles Richter
Chatham Arms Co.
Cherokee Arms Co.
Chesapeake Gun Co.
Chicago Long Range Wonder
Colonial
Columbian New York Arms Co.
Compeer
Connecticut Arms Co.
Cumberland Arms Co.
Creve Cour (If no proof marks.)
Cruso
Daniel Boone Gun Co.
Delphian Arms Co. (If no proof marks.)
Delphian Manufacturing Co. (If no proof marks.)
Diamond Arms Co.
Dunlap Special
E.C. Mac
Elgin Arms Co.
Elmira Arms Co.
Empire Arms Co.
Empire State Arms Co.
Enders Oakleaf
Enders Special Service
Enders Royal Service
Essex
Excel
Farwell Arms Co.
Faultless
Faultless Goose Gun
Folsom Arms Co.
F.F. Forbes
Fort Pit Arms Co.
Fremont Arms Co.
Gold Medal Wonder
Greenfield
H.B.C.
H.S.B. & Co.
Hanover Arms Co. (If no proof marks.)
Harrison Arms Co.
Hartford Arms.Co.
Harvard
Hermitage
Hip Spe Bar
Hibbard
Howard Arms Co.
Hudson
Hunter
Interstate Arms Co.
Jackson Arms Co.
J.H. Lau & Co.
J. Manton & Co.
John L Smythe & Co.
Joseph Arms Co.
K K
Keen Kutter
Kingsland Special
Kingsland 10 Star
Kirk Gun Co.
Knickerbocker
Knockabout
Knoxall
Laclede Gun Co.
Lakeside
Leader Gun Co.
Lee's Special
Lee's Munner Special
Long Range Marvel
Long Range Winner
Long Range Wonder
Marshwood
Massachusetts Arms Co.
Metal & Hardware Co.
Mears (If no proof marks.)
Metropolitan
Minnesota Arms Co.
Mississippi Arms Co.
Mississippi Valley Arms Co.
Mohawk
Monitor
M.T. Vernon Arms Co.
National Arms Co. (If no proof marks.)
New Britain Arms Co.
New Elgin Arms Co.
New Empire
New England
New England Arms Co.
Newport (model CN)
Newport (model WN)
New Rival
New York Arms Co.
New York Machine Made
New York Match Gun
New York Nitro Hammerless
Nitro Bird
Nitro Hunter
Nitro King
Norwich
Not-Noc Manufacturing Co.
Osprey
Oxford
Peerless
Perfection
Piedmont
Piedmont Arms Co.
Pioneer Arms (If no proof marks.)
Quail
Queen City
R. Murdock National Firearms Co.
Red Chieftan
Baklmann Hardware Co.
Rev-O-Noc
Rich-Con
Richmond Hardware Co.
Rickard Arms Co.
Rival
Rocket Special
Royal Service
Rummel Arms Co.
Ruso (If no proof marks.)
S.H. Harrington (If no proof marks.)
St. Louis Arms Co.
Seminole
Shue's Special
Sickels Arms Co.
Smithsonian
Southern Arms Co.
Special Service
Spencer Gun Co.
Sportsman
Square Deal
Stanley
Star Leader
State Arms Co.
Sterling Arms Co.
Sullivan Arms Co.
Superior
Syco
T. Barker New York (If a sidelock hammerless double without proof marks)
Ten Star (If no proof marks.)
Ten Star Heavy Duty (If no proof marks.)
Tiger (If no proof marks.)
Townley's Pal
Townley's American Boy
Trap's Best Made
Triumph
Tryon Special
U.S. Arms Co. (If no proof marks.)
U.S. Field
Victor & Victor Special
Virginia Arms Co.
Volunteer
Vulcan Arms Co.
Warren Arms Co. (If no proof marks.)
Washington Arms Co.
Wauregan
Wautauga
W. Richards
Wildwood
Wilkinson Arms Co.
William Moore & Co.
Wilmont Arms Co.
Wilshire Arms Co.
Winfield Arms Co.
Winoca Arms Co.
Witte Hardware Co.
Wolverine Arms Co.
Worthington Arms Co.
Source(s):
I keep adding more manufacturers to the list of Crescent made shotguns. If you know of any that you don't see here, please email so I can update!


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

???


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

JUST A FEW MORE


----------



## bmbero (Dec 21, 2010)

Nice Heat!


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

not really just good old hunting guns !


----------



## cherry64lowlow (Feb 16, 2009)

still got the tec 22?


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

no i sold that thing a while back .


----------



## super chipper (Mar 30, 2007)

what all u got left to sell ?


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

> this is what is left


----------



## ssdjoey1904 (Jan 7, 2010)

whats the greenish color 1?


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

savage mark ii 22 lr with a simmons scope and flip up dust covers and bull barrel. its gray it looks green


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

SINGEL SHOT AND BOLT ACTION GONE


----------



## MIDWESTJP (Jul 29, 2006)

anything new??


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

just th 20 ga on the bottom.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

Selling the Savage?


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

Anyone got C&R? I has FFL


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Mar 22 2011, 10:55 PM~20156532
> *Anyone got C&R? I has FFL
> *


Yep, I have an FFL03 myself.


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

TUNA YES ITS ALL FOR SALE THE SAVAGE IS MY SQUIRL GUN BUT I JUST BOUGHT A RUGER 10-22 IM NOT SCARED TO SCRATCH UP . LOL


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

Throw me a price. I cant remember what part of Ohizzle youre in. Doesnt matter much, as youre allowed to USPS that fucker right to me since were in the same state.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

Would go well with my other Savages


----------



## super chipper (Mar 30, 2007)

how much ? savage?


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

PMS SENT


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

RUGER GP100 $450
SAVAGE 12 GUAGE COMBO $275
MAVERICK 88 DEER GUN $225
MOSSBERG 695 BOLT ACTIONDEER GUN $250
2 MUZZLE LOADERS TRADITIONS AND CVA


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)




----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

THE ONLY GUNS LEFT 
MAVERICK 88 DEER GUN $225
H&R SINGLE 20GA $100 
FROMMER STOP CHROME 32 CENTERFIRE $250
WHITNEYVILLE PAT 1871 32 RIMFIRE $250
BRAND NEW RUGER MARK III WITH BOX,EXTRA MAG AND AFTERMARKET RUBBER GRIP. $290 

ALL PICKUP ONLY


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)




----------



## edwardmack_88lac (Apr 6, 2011)

huntdog said:


> View attachment 429043
> View attachment 429044
> View attachment 429045


How much are these


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

hey dose anyone know where i can get a replacement bolt for a savage-anshutz match .22 rifle?


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

LOOKING TO GET $225 A PIECE


----------



## mmmkandy (Jan 19, 2011)

looking for ak-47 parts , stocks,grips,rails if anyone has any pm me


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Seriously speaking, who can get me some info on a Barret M107A1. Costs things like that. Not from the Website...lol


----------



## mmmkandy (Jan 19, 2011)

ill check my local guy to see what he can do


----------



## mmmkandy (Jan 19, 2011)

they have a few barrets not sure what models they are , ffl to ship to egypt lol


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

I have a 30 round mag 4 an SKS make offer and it will be pickup only!


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

PICTURES OF THE MAG


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

View attachment 462354
View attachment 462355
View attachment 462358
OHIO PICKUP ONLY COMES WITH OG MAG


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

sks and extra mag gone ! thanks all for your interest!!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Naw I will be sending it too Florida 32246


mmmkandy said:


> they have a few barrets not sure what models they are , ffl to ship to egypt lol


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

PT 99 AF


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

how much?????


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

huntdog said:


> View attachment 461490
> View attachment 461491
> View attachment 461492
> View attachment 461493
> PICTURES OF THE MAG


Location?


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

SOLD FOR $250 LIMA,OHIO AREA


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

huntdog said:


> View attachment 507492
> View attachment 507493
> PT 99 AF


is this the one you just sold?


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

YES IT IS AND THE SKS AND PARTS ARE SOLD ALSO


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

WTB: FN Five seven 5.7x28mm


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

Savage model 12 22-250 partial trade for a crossbow in Northwest Ohio


----------



## fastcar2o3 (Sep 29, 2006)

UPDATE everything you have for sale currently?


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

iI have only this one for sale . they usually sell as fast as i get them .


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

huntdog said:


> iI have only this one for sale . they usually sell as fast as i get them .



Cash price on it?


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

you have a pm


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

got a brand new Surefire rail for AK's. I won't be home for like two weeks but if anyone is interested shoot some offers. It is onle missing the mounting screws. Below is a link to the specifics. I'll send pics to anyone interested once I get home. Looking to trade for a 10-22, decent shotgun etc but am a bartering man so who knows, make an offer!

http://www.monstermarketplace.com/1-stop-tactical-gear/surefire-quad-rail-for-the-ak-47-74


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

huntdog said:


> Savage model 12 22-250 partial trade for a crossbow in Northwest Ohio
> View attachment 548543
> 
> View attachment 548544
> ...


Pm price please


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

YOU HAVE A PM


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

I ALSO HAVE A YOUTH MODEL 17 HMR


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

M&P 9C WITH NIGHT SIGHTS,3 MAGS AND ALL PAPERWORK I LIGHTENDED THE TRIGGER A BIT AND ITS IN NEW CONDITION


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

huntdog said:


> M&P 9C WITH NIGHT SIGHTS,3 MAGS AND ALL PAPERWORK I LIGHTENDED THE TRIGGER A BIT AND ITS IN NEW CONDITION
> View attachment 550910
> View attachment 550912
> View attachment 550913



$$$ how much ???
PM me price & your #


----------



## fastcar2o3 (Sep 29, 2006)

PM prices on both thanks


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

You have pm's


----------



## fastcar2o3 (Sep 29, 2006)

never got your pm


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

sorry guys i will not ship these are for pickup only .


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

you have a pm


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

22 SOLD


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

JUST ONE MORE


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

^yougo?


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

yes it is a yugo and still has all the stock hardware .


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

how much for the bi-pod?


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

NOT GOING TO SEPERATE IT . YOU CAN BUY THEM ONLINE FOR FROM $20 TO $120


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

up


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Airborne said:


> got a brand new Surefire rail for AK's. I won't be home for like two weeks but if anyone is interested shoot some offers. It is onle missing the mounting screws. Below is a link to the specifics. I'll send pics to anyone interested once I get home. Looking to trade for a 10-22, decent shotgun etc but am a bartering man so who knows, make an offer!
> 
> http://www.monstermarketplace.com/1-stop-tactical-gear/surefire-quad-rail-for-the-ak-47-74


I wll have pics tomorrow...


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

SKS $425


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

WITHOUT THE FRONT RAIL


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

ALL SOLD BUT SKS AND S&W M&P 9C 
9


----------



## xtinataguba (Nov 14, 2012)

do you consider online buyers for your guns?


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

NEW PICTURES OF SKS $350 TODAY PICKUP


















E-MAIL FOR PICKUP INFO SHOULD GO QUICK !!WHAT YOU SEE IN THIS PICTURE IS WHAT YOU GET


----------



## mmmkandy (Jan 19, 2011)

Where in Ohio are u ? Pm me info


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

LIMA ,OHIO AREA


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

$475 WITH 3 MAGS THIS WEEKEND ONLY!!! PICK UP ONLY AND I WILL NOT GO A PENNY LOWER .


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

SKS SOLD!!!


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

535 SHOOTS UP TO 3 1/2 IN SHELLS $325


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

RIGHT SIDE IS A 10 22 STOCK AND RING ,LEFT SIDE ARE SKS ACCESORIES SOLD SIGHT ON THE SKS RAIL SORRY


----------



## Triple7 (Nov 17, 2010)

.40 cal sub compact glock for sale. New condition only 50 rounds put through it have all paper work on firearm asking 5 obo may do some cash some trade lmk located in L.A


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

EVERYTHING SOLD ACCEPT THE SKS ACC AND THE MOSSBURG 535


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

taurus poly 38 and naa black widow 22 mag


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Triple7 said:


> View attachment 575709
> View attachment 575710
> .40 cal sub compact glock for sale. New condition only 50 rounds put through it have all paper work on firearm asking 5 obo may do some cash some trade lmk located in L.A


what are u lookin for in trade?


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

Really looking for cash offers and these are pick up only .


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

38 SOLD ALL LEFT IS THE 22 MAGNUM AND THE 535 TURKEY GUN


----------



## MIDWESTIKKAA (Mar 21, 2009)

Anyone got a baby eagle compact polymer frame?


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

any ar15 30 round mags out there?


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

savage 93r17 in new condition with box


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

Rugers sold


----------



## KAMOZO_310 (Oct 25, 2010)

Any one out in L.A. with guns for sale?


----------



## undercover231322 (Dec 31, 2007)

In need of a Springfield xd 9mm 16 rnd magazine. Pm me if any and price.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

huntdog said:


> savage 93r17 in new condition with box
> View attachment 598799
> View attachment 598800
> View attachment 598798


diggin that


----------



## fastcar2o3 (Sep 29, 2006)

any 22 ammo? L,LR,or SHORT
I will buy as much as you have if the price is right


----------



## bigsexy408 (Jul 4, 2003)

fastcar2o3 said:


> any 22 ammo? L,LR,or SHORT
> I will buy as much as you have if the price is right


you and me both brother


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

anyone interested in a Trijicon ACOG? Its a TA55A, retails for about $1600-$1900.....its calibrated for the .308 DBC...interested, hit me up...


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

i have a sub-2000 for sale 9mm let me know will also trade for parts


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

83lac-va-beach said:


> i have a sub-2000 for sale 9mm let me know will also trade for parts


how much? pix


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

want a 30.06 in savage or stevens maybe....in non ban proposed prices...


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

83lac-va-beach said:


> i have a sub-2000 for sale 9mm let me know will also trade for parts


pm price ?


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

what model is it ?


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

its a glock model


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

83lac-va-beach said:


> View attachment 636541
> its a glock model


more info & price ???


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

himbone said:


> any ar15 30 round mags out there?


old post but PM me...


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

possible ak with 2 30 round mags and a 40 mag only has about 1000 rounds through it , will sell if the price is right also a hipoint 45acp carbine with konus sight ,9 mags ,foregrip,and a few other small options same thing right price ill let it go . mossberg 500 never fired shorty pistol grip 12, all located in NY ffl avalible if needed 

ammo also avail all different cal


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

what ammo?


----------



## Biscaynedenny (Oct 15, 2012)

20 rd mag for ruger p89 9mm pm if interested


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

1000rd 7.62x39 122 grain hollow point 400 pick up in sfv


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

xdm 9mm ss 3.8 barrel mint cond with all gear and case 800$


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

sand1 said:


> xdm 9mm ss 3.8 barrel mint cond with all gear and case 800$


just bought myself one great piece


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

any 10/22 mags of any type?


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

IF ANY ONE IS INTERESTED
FOR SALE 5500 OBO 100% CA LEGAL 
1 of 10 Built for CA (want to keep it in cali too)

Only interested in selling to purchase something else so It is only available while the other item is available to me.
Serious inquirees can meet me at Angeles Shooting Range, Oak Tree Gun Club or possibly even Burro Canyon to inspect/shoot


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

I need 300 rounds of 9 millimeter ammunition


----------



## mmmkandy (Jan 19, 2011)

carry or just target


CHOPPER 76 said:


> I need 300 rounds of 9 millimeter ammunition


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

slo said:


> any 10/22 mags of any type?


I have a ten round and thirty round. PM me bro


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Any deals on 9mm target smmo out there on lil


----------



## mmmkandy (Jan 19, 2011)

http://ammoseek.com/?gun=handgun&ca...ekw=&noblanks=noblanks&sortby=cpr&find_ammo=1


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

jus bought 200 rds at walmart


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

I have a 100 round double drum mag for an AR15. I can sell it as a parts kit for those of you that have such restrictions. It is a Beta CMAG with a black, not clear cover


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

GOT A COUPLE NEW GUNS IN FIRST IS A BERSA 380 IT NEW WITH BOX PAPERWORK AND 3 MAGS . SECOND IS A KAHR K9 ALL HAND POILISHED NIGHT SIGHTS AND AFTERMARKET GRIPS . 3RD I HAVE A H&R 20 GAUGE SINGLE SHOT . SEND ME YOU NUMBER THROUGH PM FOR INFO. THIS WEB PAGE HAS CHANGED SO MUCH .LOL


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Airborne said:


> I have a ten round and thirty round. PM me bro


 pm sent


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

slo said:


> any 10/22 mags of any type?


still looking for any of theses maybe a coupple...


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

Airborne said:


> I have a 100 round double drum mag for an AR15. I can sell it as a parts kit for those of you that have such restrictions. It is a Beta CMAG with a black, not clear cover


Price?


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

huntdog said:


> GOT A COUPLE NEW GUNS IN FIRST IS A BERSA 380 IT NEW WITH BOX PAPERWORK AND 3 MAGS . SECOND IS A KAHR K9 ALL HAND POILISHED NIGHT SIGHTS AND AFTERMARKET GRIPS . 3RD I HAVE A H&R 20 GAUGE SINGLE SHOT . SEND ME YOU NUMBER THROUGH PM FOR INFO. THIS WEB PAGE HAS CHANGED SO MUCH .LOL


can u send me pics of the pistols to my email address


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

Got a crimson trace nra laser grip for a 1911, $100 takes it this week. Its going on ebay after.


----------



## Dr1v3by3 (Apr 6, 2013)

huntdog said:


> Cobray m12 . Comes with 1 32 round mag $425 firm local pickup up . I live just south of Lima Ohio
> View attachment 1110346
> this is for gun and mag only .


How much shipped to aran?


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

if that is supposed to say shipped to Iran, you don't need it you guys use bombs....


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

One Taurus 9mm 709 slim brand new in box with all papers 
One Walther g22 with all papers and box shot 40 times 
One sig mosquito new with box papers holster 
One S&W 429-4 44 mag with scope ready for deer . 
All guns are pick up only and no shipping . 
Taurus $300
Walther $425
Sig $375
S&W $1000


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Damn I wish u could ship


----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)




----------



## huntdog (Feb 19, 2002)

$300 no ammo 45 and ready to hunt


----------



## junior23lbc (May 7, 2018)

still have anything??


----------



## gamesbx (Oct 22, 2018)

Hi, im newbie. Good luck everyone!


----------

